# TALL Outdoorsman/Women, would like your input!



## GhillyGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello all,

If you are tired of having to settle for hunting/outdoor clothing that is too short, too small, no selection in your size, poor quality of clothing that do offer your size, then I would like to hear from you. In response to this lack of selection in the current outdoor market I am going to be designing a line of hunting/outdoor clothing with the tall outdoors man/woman in mind. Though I have my own issues I would like to hear from you. What specific problems you have with the clothing you currently own?

Thank you for your input!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am looking for rattlesnake proof hunting clothes in XL...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just buy a good pair of shotgun chaps !! not the batwing though, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's to damn hot to wear chaps Ed...and I don't own a horse. Maybe GhillyGuy makes some camouflage kevlar shotgun chaps.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

How 'bout us shorty's...?

I have to shop the kids stuff or cut every thing down, but then the crutch is down to my knees ... :help:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im not tall by any means of the word

however i do have problems find shirts/jackets with sleeves long enough for me

i wear a large size shirt/jacket,and unless i go to an xl the sleeves are always to short for me

when i bend my arms the sleeves slide up my fore arms


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My response to this: Awesome! I'm not a big guy but I"m tall,about 6'2". i only weigh about 155-160 lbs. Most pants are too short or if they are long enough they fall off my waist. Interested to see what you come up with.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My pants seem to always get tighter around the waist.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmm... I'm 6'3 and cant find anything in stores tall enough and also I need 3x at a minimum sometimes 4x depending on who makes it. Also something with a more durable ass area for sitting, as well as knee areas addressed for repetitive kneeling, and more belt loops with wider openings for larger belts. Possibly add tie straps like in the military at the cuffs of the legs to keep drafts out or chance of ticks getting under the cuff. A bigger zipper and or grab tab, to help with use of gloves and if your in a hurry to find it and get er done! Shirts longer in the torso and tails that wont come untucked when sitting, a bit longer sleeves in the short sleeve versions, POCKET in the chest area ALWAYS, and in the long sleeve versions possibly a turtleneck style to keep out drafts, as well as cuffs on the sleeves for drafts as well. Hope my list isn't scary...but you did ask LOL


----------

